# I'll bite back



## APBcustoms (May 30, 2014)

Found this biggin in the yard today

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (May 30, 2014)

I grew up in the swamps in Louisiana. We use to catch them bad boys every day as kids


----------



## robert flynt (May 30, 2014)

I've seen those thing approaching 100 lbs. Am told their good to eat but I can't past the ugly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 30, 2014)

Soup's on!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 30, 2014)

Haha yeah we get them in the ditch a lot no swamps around here it's kinda odd that there is so many in My neighborhood


----------



## Tclem (May 30, 2014)

Well we actually use to catch them in ditches. Luckily I've still got all my fingers. We would take them to the local market and trade for candy bars.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 31, 2014)

I see a turtle sauce-picaunt! We do it all the time around here!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2014)

I can't tell which one of you is more dangerous to the other.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 1, 2014)

I used to catch those on a trot line in local ponds. I'd say that's about an 8 pounder. Most difficult animal to clean I've ever encountered. I could field dress a 200 lb. buck quicker than I could one of those snappers. There is supposed to be 5 or 7 kinds of meat in a snapper. They are good eating. Gary


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 1, 2014)

Used to catch some big ole snappers in the pond. Went from cutting their heads off with a knife to cutting it off with a .45 (mostly). Never ate one, but did take them to a guy that lived down the road who didn't have any money. Taking him one of those was like taking him a hand full of money.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 1, 2014)

We use a cane knife or a machete to clean them. Hold them by the tail and take the head off.


----------



## brown down (Jun 2, 2014)

I love snapper!! best scrapple I ever had was made from snapper. did you keep him? the guy I used to get scrapple and soup off of would flush them out for a few weeks in plastic tubs. they are nasty and will make the water turn from clear to brown. he made the best snapper soup I have ever had and he said it was from flushing all the crap out of them! He used bolt cutters to remove the shell he said it was the easiest way he knew.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 3, 2014)

We'd catch ours and keep them alive and put them in a horse water tank to let them clean out like you said. It does make a difference. Biggest one we caught on a trot line was 20 lbs. He was like some prehistoric monster. Gary


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

that's a great looking pile of meat in that beast. iv been eating them for years .soups great but does not compare to southern fried. let him flush out like the others said for a couple weeks keep changing the water and yummmmmmmmmm. and a ol west virgina fella that taught me how to clean them would slice a small hole in a leg and pump air in the hole and blow it up it seperates the skin from the meat and makes it a lot easier to clean. it works


----------



## APBcustoms (Jun 3, 2014)

Man now I'm mass I didn't keep it Next time I see one I'll flush it out... What about the parts of meat is there any that's better than the other


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> What about the parts of meat is there any that's better than the other



The backstrap. 

I know nothing about turtle but they are nasty! Glad to hear about the way to flush them I never knew that. I never tasted any either this is interesting thread.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The backstrap.
> 
> I know nothing about turtle but they are nasty! Glad to hear about the way to flush them I never knew that. I never tasted any either this is interesting thread.



Same here I found a way of flushing them out of the ditch I saw some movement so I grabbed some m80s and threw them in it and there must have been 12 big snappers in there. I'm gonna have to go turtle hunting


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 3, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> so I grabbed some m80s and threw them in it


I would probably not mention that part. Fish and game doesn't usually like to hear that M80's were involved in the collection of any wildlife, pest or otherwise lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> The backstrap.
> 
> I know nothing about turtle but they are nasty! Glad to hear about the way to flush them I never knew that. I never tasted any either this is interesting thread.


 
ya they look nasty kevin but I got to admit once you tried some southern fried turtle meat its hard to go back to eating fish. they say theres 4 or 5 different flavors of meat in them but I cant tell the difference. the neck is white the legs look like beef. taste like good roast beef or city chicken to me . floured seasoned fried in bacon greese its just like ol granny used to make . emmmmmmmm emmmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> ya they look nasty kevin but I got to admit once you tried some southern fried turtle meat its hard to go back to eating fish. they say theres 4 or 5 different flavors of meat in them but I cant tell the difference. the neck is white the legs look like beef. taste like good roast beef or city chicken to me . floured seasoned fried in bacon greese its just like ol granny used to make . emmmmmmmm emmmmmmmmmmm



Okay Duck you got my interest now. If I get a chance I will give it a go. 

I do see aa big snapper on occasion - is it only snappers or any turtle big enough to "harvest" lol?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been told that soft shell turtles taste better (not sure if that's a specific kind, or a family of turtles). But... I wouldn't know. The only chicken I enjoy eating is the kind that has feathers.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I've been told that soft shell turtles taste better



I can tell you for a lead ipe fact that soft shell blue pincher crab is better than any crab I ever ate. We seemd to only find about 2 or 3 a year when we were trot lining and running crab pots in Corpus Christi but we'd jump for joy when we did. The first time I ever heard of one was when my dad and I were gigging flounder one night and he said "sone that's soft shell grab it!" I thought he was kidding as I'd never heard of one. So he reaches down and grabs this big crab and hands it to me. I can't describe what that was like taking that crab in hand with only a frw seconds warning since I had been bitten by crabs a few times and it hurts lke HELL when they bite - you can lose a finger with the really big ones. The softies feel like . . . wet soft leather. .


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> since I had been bitten by crabs a few times


You could have kept that to yourself...


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 3, 2014)

I here soft shell turtles are edible . but I don't think they will let you wack the head of one of those sea turtles  ya might go to jail for that stunt


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 3, 2014)

Any kind is fine even the red ear sliders


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 4, 2014)

You can pick up a snapper by the tail and he can't get you with his beak, but don't try that with a soft shell. That long neck will come out and bite you in a heart beat.
The snappers do have backstraps...nice little flat piece of meat that are trapped in the inside top of the shell by rows of bone. Like they are in a cage. You have to cut through the bones to get the strips of meat. Gary


----------

